# Merchant Account



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Everyone tell me what merchant account you use. I am getting ready to start selling on my website and need a gateway and merchant account to collect credit card payments to my checking acct. I also need something that doesn't have set-up fees and has reasonable fees. 

No I will NOT use paypal as my primary payment processor if at all. I've checked out a lot but am looking for one that i maybe missed


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Most all merchant accounts will have set up and monthly fees, you may find some that will waive set up fees because it may be their commission. But if you are not wanting to go with Paypal, you are going to have to pay some sort of fees. 

There is one similar to paypal.. I believe it is propay - I had used it for selling MaryKay and AVON previously... It is similar in the fact there is no terminal, everything is done online. There is a yearly fee, and then low transaction fees.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use e-onlinedata which uses the authorizenet gateway (which ties in very easily with most shopping carts)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t7827.html

They were offering a free setup a while back, but it's still a pretty good deal.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

I use my bank actually. It's a pretty big bank here in the Midwest, but they do a great job. I used them when I was set up in a Mall and now online.

...Mat


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> No I will NOT use paypal as my primary payment processor if at all.


why not. I use their virtual terminal and it cost me $20.00 a month and I take credit cards from anyone. PayPal does not mean they have to join paypal. it is quick and painless. I have been using on my webs for over 4 years. Not a single problem.


----------

